# LOST tv series choppy on 211



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm having a very strange issue that I've never experienced before.

For some reason, any time LOST (the TV series) comes on, the video becomes incredibly choppy -- almost as if every other frame is being cut out. Other programming is fine. Even commercials _during_ the episode are completely fine.

Last week, I had the same problem. This week, I checked one hour prior to the LOST episode -- where they play last weeks episode. It was playing just fine - no choppiness.

Also, when I switch to OTA, the picture is perfectly fine - no choppiness. Unfortunately, my OTA occasionally goes in and out, and so it is not reliable.

What on earth could be causing this? If it was a major problem across many users, wouldn't it have come up somewhere? I don't see the issue posted anywhere. I _never_ see this issue with anything else.

The Dish 211 is set to 1080i output. And connected by HDMI. I have also tried switching it to 720p, but it made no difference. What in the world is going on?


----------



## matrix232 (Feb 15, 2008)

Same here


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh really? I'm sorry that you are having the issue too. I'm also somewhat glad that this is not an isolated issue I'm having. Do you have any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## Aqwikv6 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am having the same problem. The last two weeks have been brutal watching the series with this problem. I cannot figure out the problem. Anyone figure out what the problem is yet?


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Add me to the complaint list. I live in the Chicago area and also have probems with WLS TV. I recorded Lost over the satelitte. The video on Lost was choppy but here is the strange part of it. Normally I skip thru the commercials. So I thought I would see if they were choppy. Nope they were perfect.

My daughter recorded Lost on her 501. She said that the picture was perfect.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

I've further researched the issue and learned that many people are having this problem. Many are from Chicago, some from Texas, and some from Delaware.

They are all having problems with certain ABC signals. I've read people having the issue on Dish, DTV, Comcast, and OTA.

I read a single post in some random thread where an individual stated that he emailed ABC's engineering department, and they had responded that they were aware of the problem. This was posted last week.

I've also shot an email over to ABC's engineering department. You can go to abc chicago, and select "engineering department" in the contacts section. 
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/feature?section=resources/inside_station/station_info&id=5770573

If you want to do a search on google, try the keywords "abc jerky"


----------

